# Automator



## speedlab (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'essaie d'utiliser Automator pour la première fois (hééé oui, tout arrive!). Je pensais arriver à faire assez facilement un script permettant de compresser chaque fichier contenu dans un dossier unique (91 fichiers à compresser en 91 archives). _A priori_, pas quelque chose de compliqué,  le nom ne doit même pas changer (simplement l'extension, évidemment ). 

Mais voilà, ça fait environ une heure que je suis devant Automator, et rien, je ne m'en sors pas :rose:

Quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'expliquer la démarche?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Février 2009)

Bonsoir

Pour débuter et comprendre

http://www.osxfacile.com/automator.html
a+


----------



## speedlab (1 Février 2009)

Merci Pismomaniaque, je m'y attèle de suite 

Une bonne soirée en perspective!


----------



## BS0D (1 Février 2009)

tu peux aussi utiliser Applescript pour ça, et il serait aisé de faire un script qui fait ça en 2 temps 3 mouvements. 

Par contre, si tu n'y connais rien tu gagnerais du temps à utiliser automator effectivement.

Il y a un script tout fait si je me souviens bien dans le dossier Developer/Examples/Applescript Studio, et il doit s'appeler *Archive Maker*.

Il Suffit de le compiler avec Xcode et le tour est joué...


----------



## Tony.G (2 Février 2009)

Salut

Dans automator, il y a une commande "créer une archive" qui permet de faire ça

A+


----------



## mxmac (6 Avril 2009)

c'est bien le probleme j'ai le meme que le monsieur on ne peut pas dire a automator de le faire un fichier a la fois lui il prend tt ce qu'on lui donne il fait une archive globale et basta ....

une solution ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (6 Avril 2009)

mxmac a dit:


> c'est bien le probleme j'ai le meme que le monsieur on ne peut pas dire a automator de le faire un fichier a la fois lui il prend tt ce qu'on lui donne il fait une archive globale et basta ....
> 
> une solution ?


Bonjour

J'utilise un AppleScript, je lui donne les chemins du dossier Emetteur et Récepteur et il zippe tout le contenue, 1 fichier par élément.
Il déplace les fichiers déjà compressés seulement si il en existent.

Il existe beaucoup de code AS pret à compiler et à utiliser sur le Web.

@+


----------



## BS0D (6 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Il y a un script tout fait si je me souviens bien dans le dossier Developer/Examples/Applescript Studio, et il doit s'appeler *Archive Maker*.
> 
> Il Suffit de le compiler avec Xcode et le tour est joué...



Ce fameux archive maker doit pas etre bien difficile à éditer pour qu'il prenne tout d'un coup en effet


----------



## mxmac (6 Avril 2009)

je veux bien mais j'y comprends rien  .... je pensais le faire avec automator ... 

je viens d'installer xcode et de regarder archive maker, mais cela ne fait pas un simple zip, ne prend pas chaques fichiers individuellement.... ceslinstinct vous auriez l'origine de votre code parce que c'est juste ce qu'il me faut !!!


----------



## ceslinstinct (6 Avril 2009)

mxmac a dit:


> ceslinstinct vous auriez l'origine de votre code parce que c'est juste ce qu'il me faut !!!


Bonjour

je t'envoie un MP

Si tu veut une version avec les commentaires pour comprendre le fonctionnement tu le dit.

Cordialement

Jean Louis

@+


----------



## mxmac (6 Avril 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je t'envoie un MP
> 
> ...



mille merci mais mon incompétence depasse tout ça ... je vous donne le résultat de mon apr'm de recherche ...

J'ai trouvé une piste plus simple pour moi, un détail ne marche pas encore totalement, puisque ce script zip tout fichiers et dossier ... je détail le tout ...

niveau automator :
obtenir les éléments sélectionnés
obtenir le contenu de dossiers

j'ai tenté de filtrer les elements en fonction de l'extention mais l'action suivante ne marche pas du coup ... 

ensuite

executer un script applescript suivante 


> on run {input, parameters}
> -- create a PKZip archive of the selected Finder item(s)
> --	if no destination folder is specified, the archive will be placed in the same location
> -- input:	a list of Finder items to archive
> ...



soit on arrive a filtrer via automator la recherche de dossier, soit on rajoute une instruction applescript pour filtrer les dossiers et à la limite un ajout d'extension a vérifier pour ne zipper qu'un type de fichier ou deux .... 

un pro d'applescript peut-il généreusement contribuer ? cette modification rendrait bien des services !!!


----------

